# Front Audio Jack not working



## tooley222 (Mar 3, 2009)

I bought a Cavalier Cooler Master and an intel D915GAV desktop board. I've connected the following wires to the Front Audio Header on the motherboard


pin_wire label______motherboard audio header
1) mic 1 __________Port 1L
2) ground_________ground
3) mic power_______Port 1R
4) none___________Presense#
5) R out___________Port 2R
6) Ret R___________Sensor1 Ret
7) none____________Sensor Send
9) L out____________Port 2L
10) Ret L___________Sensor2 Ret

I plug my headphones in 2 the front jack and i hear nothing. I also do not no where to connect a yellow and black wire connected to a 4 pin black connector labeled speaker.

I hope this makes sense

Steve


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the audio header has a dead or missing pin ........ did you align your case plug with that missing or dead pin to match the motherboard ?


are the sound drivers for your motherboard installed ?

have you looked in the bios to make sure there is nothing that has to be enabled for the audio output to work ? sometimes there are settings in the intergrated or onboard section in the bios ?


----------

